# Got carried away



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

I was snapping pictures tonight of a few specimen required for a book I'm involved with...but got carried away.

Cute little baby Red Spotted Pit Viper....last time you saw these they were in the birth sack...









Mr. Pyrrhus









Mr. Cornuta









Not so "Little Blue" anymore









Protobothrops cornutus









Finger "Rotter"


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

some amazing pics there viperkeeper those snakes are stunning


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

evry time you excel yourself really great pickies....:crazy:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I like the P.cornutus great pics


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

nice pics there: victory:


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

:mf_dribblered spotted .....so pretty, so so pretty....


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

I say it every time but your collection is truly incredible!!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
Ben


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks...Those who are getting my Calendar are in for a treat. I consider these "good"..the ones in the Calendar are all "excellent" level IMO, except one which is "Good" but it was the only one I had of the subject snakes.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice snakes!! Have you ever been bitten by a venemous snake (front-fanged)!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> Very nice snakes!! Have you ever been bitten by a venemous snake (front-fanged)!!


theres an FAQ vid on youtube where Al answers that mate


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> Very nice snakes!! Have you ever been bitten by a venemous snake (front-fanged)!!


Yeah..but watch this video (Thanks SiUk)

YouTube - Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ's)


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry to ask, i didn't know you didn't like being asked!!:lol2:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> Sorry to ask, i didn't know you didn't like being asked!!:lol2:


Just gets old mate....and takes up valuable time..explaining...

Cheers!

Al


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pics AL! 

I need to get some new pics of my guys soon.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Awesome snakes there, wish i could get a DWA licence, but i`m in rented accomodation at the mo, so no way.


----------

